# Falx by Fein multitool blade. Any real experience?



## Ig Odin (Dec 6, 2014)

Comrades, has anyone used the Falx by Fein blade for multitools?
http://www.falx.ca/
Are you impressed? I've seen promovideos, yes *they* are impressive indeed, they're meant to be so. But everyday practice, perhaps, differs. So far, I've not seen real users opinions. Any feed back on this blade will be appreciated.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Ig Odin said:


> Comrades, has anyone used the Falx by Fein blade for multitools?
> http://www.falx.ca/
> Are you impressed? I've seen promovideos, yes *they* are impressive indeed, they're meant to be so. But everyday practice, perhaps, differs. So far, I've not seen real users opinions. Any feed back on this blade will be appreciated.


 Never heard of them before but I am interested... or, at least would be if I could get some. It seems they are only offered through Canadian FEIN dealers. Couldn't find a site for internet sales.


----------



## Ig Odin (Dec 6, 2014)

jschaben said:


> Never heard of them before but I am interested... or, at least would be if I could get some. It seems they are only offered through Canadian FEIN dealers. Couldn't find a site for internet sales.


That's what makes me wonder. The Falx by Fein makes a promissing "headaway-thing", and... no response from those whom this thing is intended for... Another issue is why they reserved it for Canadinan dealers only. No need to rise the sales?
Well, anyway, thank you for the prompt answer. :smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Ig Odin said:


> That's what makes me wonder. The Falx by Fein makes a promissing "headaway-thing", and... no response from those whom this thing is intended for... Another issue is why they reserved it for Canadinan dealers only. No need to rise the sales?
> Well, anyway, thank you for the prompt answer. :smile:


I guess I can understand if they are simply test marketing a new product. They would want some marketing data before going into a full production mode. Just keep an eye out for some actual user review information.:smile:


----------



## Ig Odin (Dec 6, 2014)

jschaben said:


> I guess I can understand if they are simply test marketing a new product. They would want some marketing data before going into a full production mode. Just keep an eye out for some actual user review information.:smile:


Well, if it's so, then let's wait and see. :smile:


----------

